# 1960s Teisco/Kawai Hound Dog Taylor Guitar



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey, here's my latest guitar, number 22 in the collection. It's similar to the Teisco/Kawai guitars Hound Dog Taylor uses. So I went the slide route and this guitar loves it! Well you can hear it for yourself, great monster slide tone!

The guitar has two strat pickups in the bridge and they are hardwired to the output, so thats what you're hearing. I have the originals too and was going to put em back in, but after hearing how good it sounds for slide I may hold off. They don't look out of place either as they are stuffed in the orignal pickups casing.

Anyway Enjoy!! And keep in mind I have no idea how to play slide 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-GqcUVoRLI


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

That thing is crazy ugly

I love it !!
:bow:


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Believe it or not. I had one in the 60's.
It was branded Pyramid, and was a red/black sunburst.
Extremely loud with all those rocker switches pushed forward and the volume/tone wheels all the way up.
Very long guitar and I had to get a bass case for mine.
Bought new in about 1966 at Gougals Key/Pawn shop in Niagara Falls.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh; and it cost 99 dollars!
Our rhythm guitar player also bought a Japanese electric at the same pawn shop and payed 59 dollars.
After all; it only had two pickups.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry; meant to mention earlier; your slide work is aces.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

It's pretty in that ugly sort of way. Y'know?


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks!

$99 is the 60s? I got this for $110!! (well it and a 2006 Squier Tele for $220)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I see those old 60s MIJs quite often but getting parts is a nightmare and I am not good enough to do my own work on em, and most seem to need some kind of work. Still, I think they`re very cool and wouldn`t mind owning some.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a good vinatge guitar!


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes Sneaky; they played awful.
I remember using strings so long they got almost paper thin and not very clean with my teenaged fingers for weeks of playing on end.


----------

